
[Android Library] Add invisible watermarks into your photos! - huangyz0918
https://github.com/huangyz0918/AndroidWM
======
huangyz0918
This library supports those kind of watermarks:

\- image watermark

\- text watermark

\- LSB invisible image watermark

\- LSB invisible text watermark

\- Frequency domain invisible image watermark (developing)

\- Frequency domain invisible text watermark (developing)

and also supports invisible watermark detections.

Contributions welcome :)

~~~
huangyz0918
You can see the Demo about the invisible watermark in README:
[https://github.com/huangyz0918/AndroidWM/blob/master/README....](https://github.com/huangyz0918/AndroidWM/blob/master/README.md#invisible-
watermarks-beta)

